
Managing your Amazon Redshift performance: How Plaid uses Periscope Data - whockey
https://blog.plaid.com/managing-your-amazon-redshift-performance-how-plaid-uses-periscope-data
======
scapecast
Lars here, the guy who gets the honorable mention at the end of the post "for
brainstorming Redshift performance" with Austin (the author of the post) :-)

If you care to dig a little deeper into the things we discussed, we've written
them up in a longer blog post:

[https://www.intermix.io/blog/top-14-performance-tuning-
techn...](https://www.intermix.io/blog/top-14-performance-tuning-techniques-
for-amazon-redshift/)

------
dapearce
Great post. Check out dbt ([https://www.getdbt.com/](https://www.getdbt.com/))
for materializing your views, lots of great features and a great community.

------
nickolas_t
I just wish Plaid would change the color for TD Canada Trust in Canada to the
color that resembles the logo.

TD Logo:
[https://i.gyazo.com/aa0d5f97954bd497b2f8b3a515752b34.png](https://i.gyazo.com/aa0d5f97954bd497b2f8b3a515752b34.png)

Plaids iframe for TD:
[https://i.gyazo.com/41fd14755c25d83642359a054f9525d6.png](https://i.gyazo.com/41fd14755c25d83642359a054f9525d6.png)

Users have complained about the mismatch, iv tried contacting plaid but it
hasn't gone anywhere.

------
evtan
Query structures have a huge impact on performance, this problem can be
managed by scheduling SQL based ETL for your data warehouse. We abstracted
this into a simple feature on Holistics, you can take a look at how the guys
at Rezdy use it [https://medium.com/rezdy-engineering/an-introduction-to-
data...](https://medium.com/rezdy-engineering/an-introduction-to-data-at-
rezdy-53b12d9935f5) Data Transforms SQL scheduler:
[https://www.holistics.io/features/data-
transforms/](https://www.holistics.io/features/data-transforms/)

------
georgewfraser
I would be interested to know what their monthly Redshift bill is. The work
they’ve done is really impressive, I’m just wondering if the cost savings
justify all the time they’ve invested. Sometimes the right answer in these
situations is just to throw more CPUs at the problem.

~~~
maslam
Or Snowflake

~~~
dapearce
Yep, we had similar Redshift issues and ended up switching to Snowflake.

